# My guppy disappeared?



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

I moved my two pregnant guppies into a small tank with hiding plants for the fry, and I was concerned because it is very small so I checked on them over and over... well, now I cannot find one of them, I've looked everywhere, shes not in the filter or on the dresser where the tank is, she's not behind the dresser, I didn't see any water drops to show that she jumped from the tank, but I still looked everywhere. I can't imagine what happened, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Shellington (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey did you find your fish?


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

No I haven't, not even a trace! It's so weird.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I can't imagine she would have died in the tank. Wouldn't that have sent you're ammonia readings sky high if she had been left unfound in there?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Own any four legged pets?


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

I do have a cat, which makes it sound like thats a given haha, but she cannot get to where the tank is and I was worried about the fish being in the new small tank so I was checking on them over and over and my cat was downstairs. Then one time I checked and she was just gone, I looked everywhere in the tank and my ammonia has been fine... I searched the whole room in case she jumped out but I couldn't find her anywhere, I covered every inch of my room and even looked through every article of clothing in my hamper haha, the only thing I can think is somehow I missed her somewhere in the room and my cat found her and ate her later on, it just feels so mysterious.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I didn't think your cat ate her right out of the tank! But once a fish hits the floor ,my bet is on the cat(or my dogs).My cats do drink from my tanks though.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> My cats do drink from my tanks though.


Mental image.... HA! Got video??


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm video illiterate ,but with 150 gallons of tanks within 6" of the floor it's not that hard for them.My dogs drink from my fry tanks also.We all really enjoy our time in the fish room!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Haha... appears so! They must approve of your water quality!


----------



## em1y386SX (Apr 10, 2012)

Might be worth checking behind any power head filters if you use any, I've had a male guppy swim in between the filter and the glass, get stuck but not die.


----------

